# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Почему порядочным и добрым мужчинам достаются ведьмы, стервы и сумасшедшие женщины?

## PatR!oT

Кажется, что некоторые женщины просто не заслуживают любви. Высасывая из вас психическую энергию, они причиняют вам боль и доводят до сумасшествия. Можно ли научиться обходить их стороной и выбирать только тех, кто действительно способен любить? 

Да, и в этом вам поможет предлагаемая методика. 

Вы научитесь не только создавать гармоничные отношения со своей избранницей, но и руководить их развитием, контролировать свою личную жизнь.

Если вам всегда доставались только терзающие вас стервы, ведьмы и сумасшедшие, пора осознать, почему это происходит, чем вызвана ваша слабость к этой группе представительниц прекрасного пола.
        Даже если вы сами отдаете им предпочтение, это не значит, что вы не способны на здоровую любовь и нормальную семейную жизнь.

Существует 5 причин, по которым правильным мужчинам достаются плохие женщины.

1. Стервы вовсе не глупы. Они выбирают тех,  кто готов их терпеть в силу врожденной доброты и порядочности.

2. Возможно, подсознательно вы и сами избегаете длительных отношений, и вам выгодны выходки партнерши. Чем хуже она ведет себя, тем более крепнет ваша уверенность в том, что не стоит торопиться с браком. Некоторые мужчины даже провоцируют дикие выходки своих дам, находя в них потом оправдание для своих поступков.

3. Иногда мужчина не обращает внимания на странные поступки своей спутницы, поскольку они случаются редко, а  в целом она совершенно нормальна. Тогда она входит во вкус и постепенно такое неадекватное поведение становится для нее обычным.

4. Женщина с нездоровой психикой привносит в совместную жизнь драматизм: она способна поджечь дом, совершить суицид, разбить что-нибудь очень ценное. 

5. Есть и много других преимуществ. Если вы человек, потребностью которого является забота о ком-то, трудно найти более подходящий объект. Если вы испытываете чувство неуверенности в себе, такая партнерша нужна вам для повышения самооценки. Если вы ищете жертву, которую можно избивать и унижать, она идеально справится с этой ролью.

Почему вам следует избегать таких женщин?

Да, таких женщин надо избегать, даже если они вы испытываете потребность именно в этом типе. Дело в том, что это нездоровые потребности, и поддерживая такие отношения, вы оба оказываетесь в ловушке. Опасаясь неадекватной реакции партнерши, вы боитесь уйти, но продолжая жить такой жизнью, усугубляете ее нездоровый характер.

Нередко стервы бывают очень привлекательными и интригующими, они так красивы и сексапильны, что мужчины склонны закрывать глаза на их поведение. Нередко их испорченность - результат неправильного воспитания. Однако доведите ситуацию до абсурда, чтобы понять ее неправильность. Если любимая вами девушка совершит что-то по-настоящему ужасное, например, убийство, вы сможете закрыть на это глаза? Если да, то она станет еще более опасной для окружающих.

К сожалению, на лбу у стервы не написано, что она - стерва. Но если вам удалось ее распознать, не стоит пытаться строить с ней отношения, гораздо разумнее бежать от нее как можно дальше.

----------


## Энрика

Почему?Написана что женщина стерва,просто мужикам нужно снимать розовые очки...а так не хочется)..вот и результат

----------

